# Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…



## angler0507 (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin zutiefst irrtiert: Am vergangenen Wochenende war ich bei meinem Dealer, der Hausmesse hatte. Als eingefleischter Sportex-Fan wollte ich bei meiner Lieblinsmarke zuschlagen. Aber mein Händler hat mir dringlich davon abgeraten, obwohl er stark reduzierte Ruten da hatte: "Ich verkaufe Sie dir gerne, aber sage nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt."
Er habe in letzter Zeit viele Reklamationen gehabt. Zudem hege er den Verdacht nach dem Verkauf an Ockert werde entgegen andere Behauptungen doch China-Ware als Sportex verkauft (dies begründete er unter anderem mit den langen Lieferzeiten, die es vorher nicht gegeben habe). Mein Dealer will Sportex vieleicht komplett rausschmeissen, wenn sich nicht noch etwas ändert.|kopfkrat

Ich bin entsetzt! In alten "Sportex-Bankrott-Threads" habe ich noch vor Schwarzmalerei gewarnt und jetzt das


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ich bin zutiefst irrtiert: Am vergangenen Wochenende war ich bei meinem Dealer, der Hausmesse hatte. Als eingefleischter Sportex-Fan wollte ich bei meiner Lieblinsmarke zuschlagen. Aber mein Händler hat mir driglich davon abgeraten, obwohl er stark reduzierte Ruten da hatte: "Ich verkaufe Sie dir gerne, aber sage nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt."
> Er habe in letzter Zeit viele Reklamationen gehabt. Zudem hege er den Verdacht nach dem Verkauf an Ockert werde entgegen andere Behauptungen doch China-Ware als Sportex verkauft (dies begründete er unter anderem mit den langen Lieferzeiten, die es vorher nicht gegeben habe). Mein Dealer will Sportex vieleicht komplett rausschmeissen, wenn sich nicht noch etwas ändert.|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich bin entsetzt! In alten "Sportex-Bankrott-Threads" habe ich noch vor Schwarzmalerei gewarnt und jetzt das…
> Kann jemand die Angaben (insbesondere über den Qualitätsverlust) bei Sportex bestätigen? Was sind eure Erfahrungen. Sagt, dass das alles nur Gerüchte sind und mein Händler lügt!


er lügt nicht!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

weiß zwar nicht ob das so stimmt, vorstellen könnt ich mirs schon. Für das Geld was ne Sportex kostet gibts aber auch schon längere Zeit besseres aufm Markt. Sportex hat da ne gewisse Entwicklung verpennt, denen schwimmen jetzt immer mehr die Felle davon, kann da nur sagen selbst schuld


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ich bin zutiefst irrtiert:


Willkommen im Club! #h 

Da wird wohl mehr dran sein als manchem lieb ist. |rolleyes 

So wie es für mich aussieht, wird der große Name jetzt verramscht (Tica halt), ein bischen die Aufmachung geändert, die alten Blankkonstruktionen wieder "irgendwie" (Tschechien, LowCost) aufgelegt und das teuer verkauft. So das gewohnte HiTech ist das dann doppelt nicht mehr, weil man auch nicht vergessen darf wie alt die Blankkonstruktionen eigentlich sind (Kev,Carat). Die besten von Sportex, die Kevs waren schon 1999 ein eingeführtes Produkt und seitdem wurden die beileibe nicht besser, es gibt ja einige Berichte von Zurückstufungen bestimmter Produktionsergebnisse. Und einige Händler haben Sportex rausgenommen, Rutenbau und Blanks ist auch nicht mehr in Sicht, was soll das also noch, wenn die im Wesentlichen überhaupt nur 10 Jahre alte Blankkonzepte verkaufen? ;+ 

Wer sowas unbedingt weiter fischen will, muß sich in den Restposten oder dem Gebrauchtmarkt was besorgen und da nochmal zuschlagen, eine richtig tragfähige Rutenalternative für den Enthusiasten ist das aber auf Dauer nicht mehr. 

Die von mir verwendeten Ruten HM Turbo Spin 1, KevSpin3 und KevSpin4 sind sehr gut - bleiben das auch :g, ich habe mir noch Duplikatblanks davon besorgt, aber das war auch das letzte mit diesen. Sie haben ihren Platz im Sortiment und ihre speziellen Fähigkeiten, die man nicht vergessen sollte, die Musik des Neuen und das Feeling neuer Entwicklungen kommt aber von anderen Herstellern. :g


----------



## Case (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hab mich auch eingedeckt. Und ich denke dass ich mit meinen 5 Sportex die nächsten 10 Jahre gut versorgt bin. Allerdings schau ich auch laufend nach den guten "alten" Teilen und wenn das Angebot stimmt schlag ich zu.

Case


----------



## bazawe (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Besitze auch noch 5 alte Sportex und möchte sie nicht missen, aber wie AngelDet schon schrieb, die Weiterentwicklung hat Sportex verpennt. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es unter Tica besser wird, eher das Gegenteil. Aber mittlerweile haben auch andere Mütter schöne Töchter.


----------



## angler0507 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Tja, das klingt alles ziemlich bitter. Ich habe mich leider nicht eingedeckt, aber werden mich nun wohl auch anderen "Töchtern" widmen müssen… Sehr Schade.


----------



## maesox (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

SKADAAAAAAL!!!!!!;+ Da wird man langsam überall "vereiert" wenn man nicht aufpasst!!!

Aber zum Glück gibts mittlerweile auch andere Rutenanbieter die klasse Stecken im Programm haben!!!!!   

Von wegen MADE IN GERMANY..............


TL Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Was doch immer wieder an Gerüchten in der Branche/Szene brodelt))

Hab auch noch eines (bzw. ne Frage an den Threadersteller, habe ich aber auch nur über Dritte gehört):
Ist der von Dir angeprochene TD in Deutschland (da Du ja Schweizer zu sein scheinst)??

War der mal Teamangler für Tica/Climax und ist jetzt bei Shimano??

Könnte das der Grund für die Aussagen sein?


----------



## angler0507 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was doch immer wieder an Gerüchten in der Branche/Szene brodelt))
> 
> Hab auch noch eines (bzw. ne Frage an den Threadersteller, habe ich aber auch nur über Dritte gehört):
> Ist der von Dir angeprochene TD in Deutschland (da Du ja Schweizer zu sein scheinst)??
> ...



Jap mein Dealer ist in Deutschland. Franzl Angelshop in Steinen (falls das als Schleichwerbung gilt, Passage einfach löschen). Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der mal für Sportex gefischt hat. Dass irgend so ein Markendeal hinter seinen Worten steckt hatte ich ehrlich gseagt, auch geargwöhnt oder vielmehr sogar gehofft


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Alles klar, danke für die Info!!

Wie gesagt:
In der Branche sind immer viele "Neider und Möchtegerns" unterwegs die gerne alle möglöichen Gerüchte streuen, da ist es immer gut fundierte Infos zu haben statt über Dritte "irgendwas gehört zu haben".
Daher nochmal danke!


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Wir freuen uns immer, dass Threads im Anglerboardforum auch von der Industrie mitbekommen werden.

Und dass sie dann auch Stellung nehmen zu den aufgworfenen Fragen.

*Hier die uns zugesandte Stellungnhame von der Firma Ockert/Sportex:*

Wie so häufig, scheint auch hier aus Halbwissen eine neue Wahrheit gemacht zu werden.

Wir Angler, wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind, neigen doch hier und da etwas zum dramatisieren. Und vielleicht sogar etwas zu sehen, was gar nicht da ist. 
Wenn ich erzählen würde, dass ich einen Hecht von 135 cm und 18 kg mit der Fliegenrute mittags im Hochsommer gefangen habe, dann werden Sie sicherlich skeptisch sein. Wenn ich noch zwei Leute finde, die das bestätigen, werden Sie wahrscheinlich noch skeptischer…oder? Dann fragen Sie nach den Details, wann, wo, wie…

Und so verhält es sich auch mit der Aussage eines Händlers, der über die Marke Sportex so viel Information zu haben scheint. Da würde uns schon interessieren wer, was, wann…?

Auch ist die Frage berechtigt, ob Sie schon einmal eine Rute aus dem Programm 2007 in der Hand hatten…ich urteile auch nicht über andere Leute, wo ich nur Infos über Zweite und Dritte habe…

Zur Sache:

Die Firma Ockert, Puchheim, hat bereits in den letzten Jahren mit Sportex vertrieblich kooperiert und hat nun den Bereich Angelruten und damit auch das einzigartige Kreuzwicklungs-Produktionsverfahren übernommen. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass weiterhin bewährte Sportex Qualität geliefert wird. 

Von Anfang an dabei

Als 1949, also vor inzwischen fast 60 Jahren, in Deutschland erstmals monofile Angelschnüre auf den Markt kamen, war Ockert der erste Anbieter in Deutschland, der sich dieser Innovation annahm und in kurzer Zeit damit weltweit präsent wurde. 

Im Jahre 2002 hat Ockert die Distribution der Marke TiCA Angelrollen für den deutschsprachigen Raum übernommen und beliefert seitdem in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz den Fachhandel mit Climax Angelschnüren und TiCA Angelrollen. 

Nachdem die Firma Sportex 2005 Insolvenz anmelden musste (übrigens nicht wegen der Rutenproduktion, sonder wegen der schwierigen Lage im „Industriebereich“) hat die Ockert GmbH den Angelrutenbereich der Sportex GmbH & Co übernommen.

Das vorhandene Rutenprogramm wird bestehen bleiben. 
Das neue und alte Sportex Team ist sehr motiviert und hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, die Sportex Tradition fortzuführen, aber gleichzeitig auch den höchsten Ansprüchen des modernen Rutenbaus gerecht zu werden. 

Sportex bleibt die starke deutsche Marke!

Die Sportexruten sind und bleiben deutsche Ruten. Was die Zukunft in den nächsten 20 Jahren mit sich bring kann man heute noch nicht sagen.

Seit Juli werden Sportex Ruten, TiCA Angelrollen und Climax Schnur gemeinsam von Puchheim/München aus an den Handel geliefert. Neben dem erfahrenen Sportex/TiCA/Climax Außendienst bleibt auch Herr Blaas Ansprechpartner und wird unter den bekannten Telefonnummern weiterhin für Beratung, Garantie- und Reparaturabwicklung zur Verfügung stehen.


*Wegen des hier angesprochenen Händlers:*

Und zum Thema Franzl’s Angelshop: 
Herr Mühlhans hat bei der Firma Ockert bisher noch keine Sportex Rute bezogen.

Nach unseren Informationen hat  er auch seit längerer Zeit keine Ruten bei der Firma Sportex bezogen. Auch habe ich noch nicht mit Ihm über das Thema Sportex persönlich geredet. 

Wo Herr Mühlhans seine Informationen her bezieht, ist mir unklar. 

Wenn er etwas weiß, was wir als Firma Ockert nicht wissen, dann würde mich das wundern.

Daher ist die Frage der langen Lieferzeiten für uns etwas unverständlich.

Wir wünschen allen Boardi’s ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Beste Grüße aus Puchheim

PS:
Falls jemand Fragen hat oder das neue Sportex – Programm besichtigen möchte, kann er sich gerne an mich wenden.

service@sportex.de

Felix v. Nolting
Verkaufsleitung

Sportex/TiCA/Climax Team
A.Ockert GmbH
www.ockert.net


----------



## duck_68 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Na das ist doch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk! 

Sportex bleibt uns mit bekannter Qualität erhalten!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

*HEUTE JA HEUTE WAR ES ENDLICH SOWEIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

meine Turbo Kev Pike SP2755 ist wieder da!!!!!!
ich hatte sie im Juni 2005 wegen Rutenbruchs reklamiert, die hatte ich damals Ende Oktober Anfang November gekauft und dann gerade 10 mal oder so gefischt.
Mein Händler hat mich gestern angerufen die Rute (bzw. ein neues Handteil), ist da. War scheinbar doch Materialfehler damals gewesen. Also ich habe sie jetzt wieder, warum das so lange gedauert hat keine Ahnung.


----------



## angler0507 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Wow, da habe ich ja was losgetreten…#t 


Dann beziehe ich doch auch mal kurz Stellung: Erstmal find ichs sehr lobenswert, dass Ockert sich hier so schnell äussert. Zu den an mich (und andere) gestellte Fragen:

Ja, ich bin etwas misstrauisch. Vor allem bei Artikeln in der Preisklasse von Sportex. Dennoch ist (oder war?) mein Vetrauen gerade in diese Marke gross. Aber das warnende Worte eines Händlers des Vertrauens Konsumenten irritieren, ist wohl auch nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, oder? Hinzukommt, dass ich schon ne Weile im AB verkehre und durchaus zwischen Klugschwätzern und kompetenten Membern unterscheiden kann. In diesem Thread haben sich zwei meines Erachtens vertrauenswürdige Kollegen kritisch zu Sportex geäussert, was meinen Misstrauen füttert…

Ja, ich hatte schon 07er-Ruten von Sportex in der Hand, habe sie aber noch nicht gefischt – deshalb  kann ich nichts zu ihrer Qualität sagen…#c


Doch ein paar Fragen meinerseits (ich stelle sie mal nicht per Mail , sondern öffentlich, da sie wohl auch von allgemeinem Interesse sind) an Herrn von Nolting:

Was heisst: "Sportexruten sind und bleiben deutsche Ruten"? "Made in Germany" oder nur "vermarktet und eintwickelt in Deutschland"?

Gab es in letzter Zeit vermehrt Beschwerden und Rücksendungen von Kunden?

Über Antworten würde wohl nicht nur ich mich freuen.


Ach ja, das mit dem Hecht hätte ich Ihnen geglaubt…


----------



## angler0507 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für die Info!!



Wie meinst du das? Verdacht gegen meinen Dealer erhärtet oder aus der Welt geschafft?


----------



## Saugschmerle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern beim meinem Händler die neuen Sportex-Ruten begutachtet.Ich muss sagen leckere Teile, besonders die neue Kev Pike macht was her.Steht auch drauf Made in Germany.
Ist ein richtiges Leichtgewicht im Vergleich zur Urkev und richtig gut verarbeitet.

Allerdings gab es bei der Erstausgabe der Kev-Serie nicht viel vergleichbares.Ob sich Sportex auf den Lorbeeren 
ausgeruht hat ? 
Mittlerweile gibt es es halt auch andere Hersteller die in diesem Preissegment gleichwertiges oder Besseres bieten.

Ich denke,dass die Marke Sportex weiterhin zu den Topruten gehört.

Gruß Saugeschmerle


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Meint ihr, dass es in Deutschland mehr know - how gibt als in China?
In China werden 95% der Blanks des Weltmarkts produziert. In Deutschland sicher ein  verschwindend geringer Teil? Wo soll denn das know-how da stecken??


----------



## angler0507 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass es in Deutschland mehr know - how gibt als in China?
> In China werden 95% der Blanks des Weltmarkts produziert. In Deutschland sicher ein  verschwindend geringer Teil? Wo soll denn das know-how da stecken??



Nur weil dort produziert wird, heisst nicht, dass dort auch das Know-How sitzt – gerade im Fall von China. Ich denke die Entwickler sitzen weiterhin in Europa, Japan und USA. Hier entwickeln dort billig produzieren lassen, heisst weiterhin oft (nicht immer!) die Devise…


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hi!
In Deutschland dürfte es ausser bei RST und Sportex kein Know-How für Rutenbau mehr geben.

Ich denke aber schon, dass Ockert weiss was Sie der Marke schuldig sind und sie keine Chanche haben wenn sie ausser den günstigen Carboflex Ruten auch ihre Paradepferde fremd beziehen. Das werden sie nicht machen. Hab auch schon 2007 Ruten gesehen und bei denen ist das was mich früher immer gestört hat geändert worden. Das waren die blöde Griffeinteilung und der miese Kork. Da haben sie einen entscheidenden Schritt nach vorne gemacht.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Saugschmerle (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass es in Deutschland mehr know - how gibt als in China?


 
Mit nichten, das Know-how geht über Technologietransfers und Globalisierung sowieso in die Länder, die momentan günstiger produzieren können.

Wenn Made in Germany draufsteht ist nicht unbedingt germany drin.

DC,BMW,....u.v.m. machen´s doch vor.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Soeben hat sich Herr von Nolting nochmal gemeldet und sich entschuldigt, dass er jetzt vor Weihnachten nicht so viel Zeit hat und die Fragen im Einzelnen beantworten kann.

Stellung nehmen möchte er nochmal zum Thema Produktion in China oder in Osteuropa:

Leider habe ich im Moment keine Zeit im

Einzelnen die gestellten Fragen die entstanden sind zu beantworten. Ich 

möchte nur nicht, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass wir uns davor drücken

würden. 
*Soweit es die Fragen der Blankproduktion angeht, ist das Made in Germany…*

Felix v. Nolting
Verkaufsleitung

Sportex/TiCA/Climax Team
A.Ockert GmbH
www.ockert.net


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alles klar, danke für die Info!!
> ...


Weder noch, ich hatte da nen ganz anderen gemeint.-))

Ob allerdings Dein "Dealer des Vertrauens" das auch verdient, kann man sicherlich nach den Aussagen der Firma Ockert, dass er zumindest von ihnen - und scheinbar auch von der Vorgängerfirma - lange Zeit nicht beliefert wurde, hinterfragen.

Ich denke wenn eine Firma da so offen und eindeutig Stellung bezieht (wie auch hier im letzten Teamposting, dass die Blanks in Deutschland produziert werden), klann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass das stimmt. Ich glaube nicht dass die sich öffentlich sonst soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen würden.....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass es in Deutschland mehr know - how gibt als in China?
> In China werden 95% der Blanks des Weltmarkts produziert. In Deutschland sicher ein  verschwindend geringer Teil? Wo soll denn das know-how da stecken??


In China werden auch mehr Autos als in Deutschland produziert... |rolleyes 

Zum Thema Sportex:
Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ein "Händler" eine Rutenserie in China nachbauen lässt... und die schreiben einem da drauf was man will - in Form, Farbe und Perfektion dass es kaum vom "Echten" zu unterscheiden ist! |uhoh:
Da kann es natürlich beim potentiellen Kunden schnell zu Verwirrungen kommen, wenn man plötzlich ne vermeindliche Sportex in der Hand hält, die wackelt und womöglich noch knirscht!

Sehr löblich, dass die Firma Ockert so bemüht ist!


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Finde auch dass die Verantwortlichen von Ockert sich hier einbringen absolut vorbildlich.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Reisender (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Sportex geht weiter !!!

Hat sich nicht schon jeder von uns mal einen anderen Namen zugelegt ???#c 

In der F&F spricht ja auch die Inhaberin......:m


----------



## Case (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Finde die schnelle Stellungnahme sehr lobenswert. Sowas gibt's selten.
Und ich find's auch Klasse dass die Deutsche Rutenschmiede erhalten bleibt.

Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> meine Turbo Kev Pike SP2755 ist wieder da!!!!!!


Ja sauber, Rainer, das ist doch mal eine positive Nachricht aus der Servicelinie! #6

Dann kannst Du jetzt ja auch wieder erster Hand direkte Vergleiche VHF75 gegen KevPike5 und so machen. :m  Gerade Weitwurf und Distanzangelei könnte ganz interessant sein 



Case schrieb:


> Finde die schnelle Stellungnahme sehr lobenswert. Sowas gibt's selten.


Jupp #6, Du sagst es!

Vielleicht bringt es ja noch was, auch hier einmal eindringlich darauf hin zu weisen, daß die Ruten allererster Klasse :g nur aus individuellen Rutenbau-Manufakturen (oder eben Selbstbau) kommen und dazu der Vertrieb von Blanks dringend notwendig ist (bzw. bleibt)  . Und das sehe beileibe nicht nur ich so, die Menge geht sicherlich von der Stange, das Renomee kommt durch die Spitzenaufbauten :k , ne bessere Markenwerbung für Rute+Blanks gibt es nicht.


----------



## Green Highlander (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Interessante Diskussion. Hoffe die Firma Ockert schafft es die Blanks weiterhin in D zu produzieren. Es gibt weiterhin einen Markt fuer Ruten wie Sportex. Wahrscheinlich sogar fuer neue Produzenten in D wenn die Firmen es schaffen 
1: Das Ohr am Markt zu haben
2: den Stand der Technik zu produzieren
3: guten Service zu bieten
4: Offenheit 
5: Gleichbleibende Qualitaet zu garantieren

zu 1. das setzt eigentlich nur Kontakt zur Anglerscene voraus. Sollte fuer einen Rutenproduzenten also die Basis der Arbeit darstellen

zu 2. Eigentlich das Ziel jedes vollbluetigen Ingenieurs. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass die Oekonomen der Firma gruenes LIcht geben.

zu 3. ein absolutes Muss! Das A und O einer erfolgreichen Geschaeftsentwicklung

zu 4. Bisher ein Lob an die Firma Ockert. Wenn sich die Moeglichkeit bietet wuerde ich vorschlagen einmal einen Tag der offenen Tuer anzubieten - nicht wegen Misstrauens (siehe Punkt 5)

zu 5. 95 % der Blanks werden in China produziert. Sicher im prinzip richtig. Die grossen Lieferanten (Produzenten sind sie schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Deshalb findet man hauefig den gleichen Blank von verschiedenen  "Standart"namen mit etwas andererem Outfit im selben Geschaeft) kaufen alle auf diesem Markt. Wenn billig verkauft wird dann wird auch billig produziert - mehr als logisch. Ein japanischer Rutenbauer den ich persoenlich sehr gut kenne hat mir mal erzaehlt seine Ruten nicht in China sondern in Japan zu ungleich hoeheren Preisen herstellen laesst. Ich habve auch mt Lieferanten gesprochen und mit einem chinesischen Anwalt der sich auf Zwistigkeiten zwischen auslaendischen Firmen und den chin. Exporteuren spezialisiert hat. 

Um es kurz zu machen: die Chinesen koennen keine gleichbleibende Qualitaet liefern. (Wie auch? bei ungelernen Billiglohnarbeitern). Es zaehlt nur das schnelle Geld. Da kann natuerlich auch mal die ein oder andere Rute sehr gut ausfallen (ganz normal im Rahmen der Qualitaetsstreuung). Da hat der Kauefer dann Glueck gehabt. 

Ob das genug fuer einen richtigen Geraetefreak ist muss jeder selber entscheiden. 

Ich weiss wie mein Freund in Japan seine Ruten herstellt. Wer das mal gesehen hat weiss auch warum das eben etwas mehr kostet. Deshalb der Tag der offenen Tuer. 

Nun aber Schluss ------- ist gleich Weihnachten


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*




AngelDet schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Dann kannst Du jetzt ja auch wieder erster Hand direkte Vergleiche VHF75 gegen KevPike5 und so machen. :m Gerade Weitwurf und Distanzangelei könnte ganz interessant sein


 
klär mich mal auf Kev Pike 5???ist das die Bezeichnung fürs 2005er Modell????
eigentl. wollt ich sie verkaufen 
Nachdem ich heute morgen aber das fischen fast einstellen musst (Eis im Ring, Geflecht auf der Stella gefroren) dachte ich mir wie blöd bin ich eigentlich???
Die Red, auf die Ersatzspule Mono drauf und die weiderum auf die Kev.
Meine VHF hat nen Alurollenhalter, den hab ich zwar mit Tape eingewicklet, ist natürlich nicht so das wahre, aber ohne Tape fallen einem die Finger ab. Die VHF mit dem normalen Fuji ist bei Robert zwecks überholung ;-)
also wird die Kev zum Einsatz kommen! Somit hab ich wieder das Sportex Feeling und kann direkt vergleichen. Ich sollte sie vielleicht umbauen lassen#6
Vielleicht bleibt die Firma Ockert ja der alten Linie treu und produziert oder entwickelt zum. in Deutschlend weiter. Wenn dann noch das vorhanden Wissen mit den Erfahrungen der Angler optimiert wird, können dabei recht gute Rütchen rauskommen.
Also Firma Ockert, nehmt die Herausforderung an#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> klär mich mal auf Kev Pike 5???ist das die Bezeichnung fürs 2005er Modell????


War vielleicht ein bischen mißverständlich, auf die Typennr. gemünzt, gibt ne Spin3 und 4, die Pike hat die Nr.5 und die SeaSpin die 6.
Und klar, probier die mal wieder, ist doch ganz anders als die VHF, und mal ein bischen Abwechslung ist doch ganz nett, mache ich öfter mal.


----------



## salzi (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

"Made in Germany" bedeutet übrigens nur, dass der größte Teil des Produktes aus deutschen Rohstoffen besteht oder aus deutscher Fertigung kommt (Urteil des Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart aus 1995). Da dies jedoch nicht von einer zentralen Stelle aus kontrolliert wird, kann man sich nicht wirklich darauf verlassen.

Wenn man zum Beispiel ein Produkt für ein paar Euro aus China importiert und es dann mit ein paar Stickern beklebt kann man auch "Made in Germany" draufschreiben. Der Arbeitsaufwand für das Bekleben muss nur mindestens teuer wie das ursprüngliche Produkt sein.


----------



## heinzrch (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

ich fische seit über 25 Jahren Sportex Ruten, speziell die Kev Serie aus Anfang Mitte 90 hat es mir angetan. Leider war aber eine KevPike oder KevSpindeluxe aus 2003 nicht die gleiche Rute wie die von Mitte 90, Der Blank fühlte sich anders an, teilweise wurde an den Ringen gespart usw. 
In Zeiten der Globalisierung ist es eigentlich völlig egal, wo die Rute herkommt. Wenn der Blank passt, die Ringe o.k. sind, und auch die Lackierung der Bindungen fehlerfrei ist, kann es mir als Endverbraucher völlig egal sein, ob eine hochmotivierte Chinesin die Ringe anwickelt, oder der Herr Meier von nebenan (wobei die Chinesin die flinkeren Finger und wahrscheinlich die bessere Motivation hat....). Wenn der Herr Meier die Rute aber ebenso gut baut, und die Rute dann ein paar Euro mehr kostet, ist es immer noch in Ordung.
Nur wenn mir jemand die Rute als Made in Germany, von Hrn. Meier entwickelt und gebaut andrehen will, obwohl das gar nicht mehr stimmt (wie in den letzten Jahren bei Sportex), bin ich etwas verärgert (und kauf ne billige Fernostrute, weil ich den deutschen "Herstellern" nicht mehr traue.....)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Der Blank fühlte sich anders an,


Spätestens da ist es aus mit lustig. Man bekommt nicht mehr das Gleiche nachgekauft, aber man will eigentlich genau das haben und nicht irgendeinen 08/15-Neuaufguß. 
Blöderweise sind auf die Blank keine Produktionsjahre graviert, wie z.B. bei Weinflaschen.


----------



## KHof (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hallo!

Das Produkte nach einer Produktionszeit von 10 Jahren überarbeitet werden ist relativ normal oder würdet ihr euch einen Golf II von 96 jetzt noch anschaffen?
Unterscheidbar sind die Kevs recht leicht. Bei der 4er ist der neuere Blank (ca. 2005) knapp einen halben Millimeter dicker als vorher, die Aktion spitzenbetonter und der Blank etwas leichter. Bei den Wurfeigenschaften tendiert die neuere etwas zu leichteren Gewichten, so von 12-50 Gramm realistisches Ködergewicht während die alte so eher von 15-60 Gramm lag. Durch das steifere Rückrat sind die Unterschiede im praktischen Handling nicht groß.
Bei der 3er sind die Verhältnisse ähnlich. 
Blöd ist nur, wenn man ein Ersatzteil bestellt. Dann kann es schon mal unübersichtlich werden. Mit diesen Problemen muß man aber bei einer zB. 8 Jahre alten Rute rechnen. Bei den meisten anderen Importeuren/Herstellern weiß dann schon keiner mehr, daß es mal eine solche Rute gab.

Hallo Detlef, du hast den 08/15-Abklatsch gestern in der Hand gehabt. Hast du den Unterschied bemerkt?

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Also irgendwie weicher fühlt die sich schon an. |kopfkrat
Kann man aber erst genauer im A-B Vergleich sagen.
Als alleinige Universalrute am Wasser ist die "erleichterte" ja vlt. genau richtig.
Ich bin nur mal gespannt was mit den neuen Gewebe passiert (ist), diese beiden Typen Kev4 haben ja wenigstens noch die gleiche Oberflächenpanzerung. Die Kev4 gibt es aber in neu ja gar nicht mehr.


----------



## KHof (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hallo Detlef!

OK - Vergleichen wir.
Du kennst ja meinen zärtlichen Umgang mit den Kevs. Entweder taugen die was oder überleben die erste Saison nicht.
Klaus


----------



## heinzrch (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

> oder würdet ihr euch einen Golf II von 96 jetzt noch anschaffen?

Würde ich - wenn der 96er Golf besser ist als der 2007er. Und genau das ist der Punkt: ich und vieler meiner gleichgesinnten Sportex Kev Glaubensbrüder haben den Eindruck, daß die alten Kev-Ruten besser sind als die neuen (wobei ich die Aussage auf die letzte Sportex Produktion der "Vor Ockert" Ära beziehe).
Wenn der Herr Ockert es schafft, eine Sportex Rute in der früheren Qualität zu liefern, freue ich mich, irgendwann zu seinem Kundenkreis zu zählen. Wobei ich bei der Kombination Sportex / Tica nicht so ganz glücklich bin. Tica stecke ich in meinem Maschinenbauer-Schwarz/Weiß-Denken in die Schublade Ask*ri, Mor*tz Billigrolle im Chromplastikmantel, sowas würde ich mir nie an meine Sportex Ruten schrauben !
Aber vieleicht bin ich hier ja zu sehr voreingenommen....


----------



## KHof (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Hallo Richard!

Also ich kann keine Nachteile bei den 2005ern gegen 1998er Kevs erkennen. Die beiden 3er fisch ich parallel und häufig, insbesondere auf Meerforellen sowie mit leichteren Wobblern auf Hechte, die beiden 4er konnte ich noch nicht so genau vergleichen - die blau aufgebaute aus dem "Selbermachthread" ist noch nicht lange genug fertig - kann aber bislang bis auf die beschriebenen Unterschiede keine Nachteile ausmachen.
Sollte ich mal eine "Ockert-Sportex-Kev" in die Hand bekommen bin ich mal gespannt aber ehrlich gesagt nicht allzu pessimistisch. Die wissen auch, wie schnell man vom Fenster weg ist.
Daß allerdings keine Blanks mehr vertrieben werden sollen macht die Teile für mich nicht mehr so interessant.

Klaus

(mit derzeit 7 Kevs aus 10 Jahren)


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Bin etwas verwirrt wg. der Aussage hier, was denn alles "Made in Germany" genannt werden darf.|kopfkrat  

Muss dazu sagen, ich fand die erste Stellungnahme etwas schwammig:

"Sportex bleibt die starke deutsche Marke"
"Die Sportexruten sind und bleiben deutsche Ruten"
"Seit Juli werden Sportex Ruten, TiCA Angelrollen und Climax Schnur gemeinsam von Puchheim/München aus an den Handel geliefert..."

-> das sagt alles nichts darueber aus, wo und nach welchen Qualitätsmaßstäben gefertigt wird....




Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> *Soweit es die Fragen der Blankproduktion angeht, ist das Made in Germany…*



Heisst diese Aussage hier definitiv, dass der Blank weiterhin inDeutschland und viel wichtiger nach "alten deutschen Qualitätsmaßstäben" gefertigt wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



> Heisst diese Aussage hier definitiv, dass der Blank weiterhin inDeutschland und viel wichtiger nach "alten deutschen Qualitätsmaßstäben" gefertigt wird?



Bis jetzt ja, die Blanks werden in Deutschland gefertigt und wenn es weiterhin irgendwie möglich ist, soll das auch so bleiben.

Was Du allerdings unter "alten deutschen Qualitätsmaßstäben" verstehst, weiss ich nicht))


----------



## raubangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex**



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ja, die Blanks werden in Deutschland gefertigt und wenn es weiterhin irgendwie möglich ist, soll das auch so bleiben.
> ...



Hast Du diese Info direkt vom Hersteller?

Bisher war nur von "Made in Germany" die Rede.
Dazu reicht ein Wertschöpfungsanteil von 25%.
Bei den deutschen Lohnkosten können diese schon durch das Anbringen von Aufklebern erreicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



> Hast Du diese Info direkt vom Hersteller?


Ja, von Felix von Nolting.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Grundsätzlich von der Skepsis her sehe ich das auch wie heinzrch. 
Tica ist für mich immer noch die Marke daher, die ich mit den 3 großen Japanrollenlabels nicht wirklich gleichwertig finde (meine Erfahrung). 
Nur die Entwicklungen gehen immer weiter. Heute kann eine gut gewebte und mit einiger Protection ausgerüstete Low-Cost Rute mit den ehemaligen Sportex-Highlights ganz gut mithalten. 
@KHof: Hab da noch was stehen, in 3m 20-70g was der Kev4 mal als Konkurrenz dienen kann. |wavey: 

Insofern sehe ich bei dem Materialfortschritt auch Chancen für Verbesserungen, man kann Ruten heute in einigen Punkten besser bauen als vor 10 Jahren, die Schichtenanzahl scheint fast unbegrenzt zu sein, das Herauspressen und Verbacken des Resin (Bindeharz) geht in ganz anderen Dimensionen. Insofern besteht auch eine Chance, daß die Rutenblanks besser werden könnten, die Chance besteht. Es ist aber nicht mehr der gleiche Blank und das gleiche Feeling wie vormals, ganz klar.

Ich tippe ja auf eine mittelprächtige Gebrauchswertsteigerung (z.B. mehr GuFi-Eignung), die wird dem "alten" Sportex-Fan aber wahrscheinlich ziemlich am Ar... vorbeigehen. Wie gesagt: Annahme mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit. Bei mir müßten sich neue Teile in jedem Falle auch einem schonungs- und gnadenlosen Vergleich mit Low-Cost Ruten ala Balzer und Skorpion stellen, das ist schon mal sonnenklar. :g

Wichtig ist mir, was drinnen ist (verbaut ist), nicht was auf den Ruten draufsteht. 

Ich gehe sogar dazu über alle Beschriftungen zu entfernen, dann ist ein objektiverer Test möglich (wie wir das bei Blindtests schon mal angedacht haben) und außerdem mag ich bunte holografische Glamour-Glitters und reißerische Riesenlettern nicht auf meiner Angelrute. #d


----------



## Huchenfreak (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Es ist immer etwas von "den neuen 2007er"Modellen zu lesen. Weiß jemand von euch vielleicht was genau verändert wurde. Speziell würden mich änderungen bei der Kev Sea Spin interessieren da ich mit einem Kauf liebäugele. Wer sonst noch was zur Kev Sea spin weiß bitte posten!
Grüße Matthias


----------



## heinzrch (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

@AngelDet: du bringst es auf den Punkt. Wenn ich meine Patriotenbrille abnehme, und dann z.B. eine DAM Green Crosspower für 50€ mit ner 3-4 mal so teuren Rute vergleiche, bleibt nur noch ein kleiner Unterschied, wenn überhaupt....
Vieleicht sind die Leute in Fernost doch hochmotiviert und lernfähig ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



> Vieleicht sind die Leute in Fernost doch hochmotiviert und lernfähig ?


Die besseren Autos bauen sie auf jeden Fall ))))

Aber so wie bei den Autos ists auch bei den Angelruten:
Man kommt mit dem Ferrari wie mit dem Wartburg oder dem RollsRoyce von A nach B.

Die Frage ist wie und mit welchem Komfort und welchen Kosten.

Und das beantworten unterschiedliche Leute mit jeweils aus ihrer subjektiven Sicht unterschiedlichen Argumenten.

Und es gibt "Fans" der einen wie der anderen Marke.

Alles genau wie bei den Angelruten...........


----------



## salzi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex**



raubangler schrieb:


> Hast Du diese Info direkt vom Hersteller?
> 
> Bisher war nur von "Made in Germany" die Rede.
> Dazu reicht ein Wertschöpfungsanteil von 25%.
> Bei den deutschen Lohnkosten können diese schon durch das Anbringen von Aufklebern erreicht werden.


 
Hi raubangler,

der deutsche Wertschöpfungsanteil muss mindestens 50% für ein "Made in Germany" ausmachen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Germany


----------



## raubangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex**



salzi schrieb:


> Hi raubangler,
> 
> der deutsche Wertschöpfungsanteil muss mindestens 50% für ein "Made in Germany" ausmachen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Germany



Auch Hi,
das mit "Made in Germany" ist alles Wischiwaschi:
http://ja-zu-deutschland.de/made-in-germany-dreier.php

Es werden z.B. in Deutschland Videorekorderkomponenten aus China zusammengesteckt und dann das ganze als "Made in Germany" verkauft. In der Fachsprache heisst das "Semi Knocked Down".
Das Zusammenstecken machen dann deutsche Hausfrauen als Nebenjob unter Aufsicht von japanischen Fachkräften.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Ich besitze noch einige alte Ur - Sportex, das waren noch Ruten, mit denen fische ich noch heute....


----------



## salzi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex**

@raubangler: Da hast Du recht. In vielen Baumärkten kann man Mountainbikes der Firma Fischer bestaunen auf denen dick "Made in Germany" prangt. Die Komponenten dieser Räder sind derartig billige China Ware, dass das Auspacken und Zusammenstecken der wenigen noch nicht assemblierten Teile genug Wertschöpfung für ein "Made in Germany" ist.


----------



## Pernod (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

@salzi

Also Wikipedia würde ich nicht unbedingt als Quelle anführen.
Da kann jeder Hans Wurst irgendwelche x-beliebigen Dinge eintragen.Ob sie stimmen oder nicht,ist erst mal nebensächlich.
Stand auch schon oft genug in diversen Zeitschriften.

........nur mal so am Rande bemerkt.


----------



## salzi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

@Pernod: Prinzipiell hast Du recht, Wikipedia hat keine Redaktion. In der Praxis sieht es jedoch so aus, dass die Kontrolle der Artikel durch die Community sehr gut funktioniert. Die sehr rennomierte Zeitschrift Nature hat einen Vergelich zwischen Wikipedia und Encyclopaedia Britannica durchgeführt. Unter dem Strich liegen beide in der Anzahl der Fehler nahezu gleichauf.

http://www.golem.de/0512/42221.html

und hier im Original:
http://www.nature.com/news/2005/051212/multimedia/438900a_m1.html

Bei den Kritiken in Zeitschriften sollte man das alte Sprichwort bedenken "Wer sucht, der findet!". Ein Vergleich mit anderen Enzyklopädie wird in der Regel nicht angestellt. Außerdem verkauft sich eine Kritik an Wikipedia viel besser als eine an Meyer's Konversationslexikon.


----------



## Pernod (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



salzi schrieb:


> Bei den Kritiken in Zeitschriften sollte man das alte Sprichwort bedenken "Wer sucht, der findet!".


 
Ist nur ärgerlich,wenn man sich auf Wiki verlässt und sich damit in die Nesseln setzt,weil die Aussage vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen ist.(Ist nicht auf dein Zitat bezogen.)



salzi schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich mit anderen Enzyklopädie wird in der Regel nicht angestellt.


 
Schade eigentlich.



salzi schrieb:


> Außerdem verkauft sich eine Kritik an Wikipedia viel besser als eine an Meyer's Konversationslexikon.


 
Meinst du wirklich?

Ist aber auch egal.Sollte ja nur ein Hinweis sein.Ausserdem wollen wir ja nicht den ganzen Tröööt mit Gelaber über Wikipedia zuspammen.


----------



## ok1 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

@Pernod:

zu Wikipedia:

Klar darf da jeder schreiben. Das ist das Konzept. Es darf aber auch jeder ändern, der es besser zu wissen glaubt. Wikipedia ist so gut und schlecht wie viele andere Quellen auch. Eine Kontrolle findet sehr intensiv statt - je nach Popularität des Themas. 

Es gab diverse Wikipedia-Untersuchungen. Unter anderem Ende 2005 einen ausführlichen Vergleich mit der Encyclopaedia Britannica. Beide Werke waren bereits damals beinahe gleichwertig - mit ganz geringen Vorteilen für die Urmutter.

Gruß
ok


----------



## ok1 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Vieleicht sind die Leute in Fernost doch hochmotiviert und lernfähig ?



Immerhin werden dort die weltweit meisten Ruten produziert. Da wird dann auch knowhow entwickelt. Und ganz ehrlich: ich halte die jährlichen oder noch häufigern Modellwechsel bei den Ruten für reines Marketing. Soviel ist bei industrieller Produktion da auch nicht mehr rauszuholen. Ich denke uns wird bald jemand mit völlig neuer Faser oder Herstellungstechnologie überraschen. Und dann gibt es wieder was zu streiten. 

Gruß

ok


----------



## Tobsen86 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Soeben hat sich Herr von Nolting nochmal gemeldet und sich entschuldigt, dass er jetzt vor Weihnachten nicht so viel Zeit hat und die Fragen im Einzelnen beantworten kann.
> 
> Stellung nehmen möchte er nochmal zum Thema Produktion in China oder in Osteuropa:
> 
> ...




Gab es hierzu innerhalb des letzten Jahrzehntes (wie die Zeit doch rennt |bigeyes) eigentlich mal eine Rückmeldung von Herrn Nolting? Zumindest hätte mich die Beantwortung einiger hier gestellter Fragen schon interessiert. Auf Weihnachten 2006 lässt es sich ja nun wahrscheinlich nicht mehr schieben, oder gab es an anderer Stelle eine Stellungnahme hierzu? #h


----------



## fischbär (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Ist es nicht völlig egal wo die herkommen? Solange sie die Spezifikationen erfüllen ist doch alles gut oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Tobsen86 schrieb:


> Gab es hierzu innerhalb des letzten Jahrzehntes (wie die Zeit doch rennt |bigeyes) eigentlich mal eine Rückmeldung von Herrn Nolting? Zumindest hätte mich die Beantwortung einiger hier gestellter Fragen schon interessiert. Auf Weihnachten 2006 lässt es sich ja nun wahrscheinlich nicht mehr schieben, oder gab es an anderer Stelle eine Stellungnahme hierzu? #h




Nö, die mögen wohl lieber nicht mehr antworten..

Wird aber wohl nix mehr wie zu alten Zeiten in D produziert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ist es nicht völlig egal wo die herkommen?


Nein. Ich wäre für *Herkunftsangaben* auf den Blanks, dann wären einige Sachen sofort klar bzw. einiges übertragbar.
Z.B. wären Produzenten aus China und USA vermeidbar.
Wird aber mal geträumt nur je etwas, wenn wir uns alle einig wären nur so zu kaufen ...



fischbär schrieb:


> Solange sie die Spezifikationen erfüllen ist doch alles gut oder?


Da liegt der grundlegende Fehler: Welche Spezifikationen, hast du sowas jemals gesehen ? :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nein. Ich wäre für *Herkunftsangaben* auf den Blanks, dann wären einige Sachen sofort klar bzw. einiges übertragbar.
> Z.B. wären Produzenten aus China und USA vermeidbar.
> Wird aber mal geträumt nur je etwas, wenn wir uns alle einig wären nur so zu kaufen ...



Wäre für mich auch ein interessantes Label und könnte mein Kaufverhalten auch beeinflussen. Ich selbst würde für gleiches Produkt mehr zahlen wenn es aus Deutschland stammt und den Markt und die Entwicklung hier fördert.


----------



## fischbär (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Die werden intern schon welche haben. Für uns ist das nur empirisch in Form des Rufes der Marke ersichtlich.


----------



## jake58 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Mir ist die Marke egal. Hauptsache es funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Wenn ich mit etwas schlechte Erfahrungen mache, kaufe ich es nicht mehr, aber die ganze Marke vermeide ich deshalb nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wäre für mich auch ein interessantes Label und könnte mein Kaufverhalten auch beeinflussen. Ich selbst würde für gleiches Produkt mehr zahlen wenn es aus Deutschland stammt und den Markt und die Entwicklung hier fördert.



Blanks werden heutzutage im Prinzip ohne menschliches Zutun gefertigt. Das macht in China nur noch der Mensch, weil der billiger als der Roboter bzw. der automatisierte Fertigungsplatz ist. Der in Deutschland gefertigte Blank schafft Null Arbeitsplätze und trägt auch Null zu irgendwelcher Entwicklung bei. Blanks sind "gebackene" Kohlenstoffverbindungen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das solltet ihr bei eurer Kaufentscheidung berücksichtigen. Deutschland lebt von technologisch anspruchsvollen Arbeitsplätzen. Die Fertigung von Rutenblanks zählt sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Blanks werden heutzutage im Prinzip ohne menschliches Zutun gefertigt.


Genau das nicht! Da ist sehr viel manuelle Arbeit, selbst wenn die Maschine rollt oder dreht.  Man kann sich leicht im YT die Fabrikbesichtigungen der Blankfertiger anschauen. 
Japanische Fabriken arbeiten am Topend exakt, wirklich sauber und mit besseren Methoden. Die "dreckigste Bude" zeigte bisher CTS :q 

Überall händeln und prüfen die Leute zwischen den einzelnen Maschinenstationen. Was mich am meisten beeindruckte, ist dass die Japanische Fabrik mehr hinter Exaktheit und Nachmessen hinterher ist, das ist mir wichtig. 
Golfschläger-Stiele werden z.B. in gleicher Methode gefertigt, aber wesentlich mehr Aufwand beim Zusammensetzen getrieben, da wird praktische Springpunktermittlung und Kompensation betrieben, wo Angler nur von träumem können.

Made in Billigproduktion sowohl Blank wie Rute sind alles Wundertüten mit der Präzision eines Waffeleis'.

Die in der Fabrik direkt verbandelten (Industriearbeiter-)Arbeitsplätze sind nicht mein Thema. "Einfache" Arbeiter sind mit Einführung eines BGE auch nicht mehr das Thema, und Weiterbildung - sprich Fortführung der vorschnell abgebrochenen Schulausbildung - wäre dann beliebig möglich.

Wesentlicher ist mir der Wirtschaftsstandort und damit Auswirkungen auf das Umfeld und Impulse aus dem Anwenderumfeld (Angler, Vertriebsfirmen) sowie Zulieferer,Technologiestartups etc.

Gerade beim Thema Sportex denke ich an den Bau von medizinischen Hilfsmitteln oder Armierungen, damit läßt sich mehr Geld verdienen als mit Angelruten. Die Technologien für CF-Laminierung, Kevlar etc. sind aber gleich und werden wo intensiv verwendet auch weiterentwickelt. Und wo nichts mehr stattfindet ist auch nichts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> # Was mich am meisten beeindruckte, ist dass die Japanische Fabrik mehr hinter Exaktheit und Nachmessen hinterher ist, das ist mir wichtig.



Japaner sind da auch gewohnt akribisch und selten Nachlässig. Mich wunderts, das es dich wundert. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Ne , mich wundert nicht so sehr, dass Japaner und ähnlich gestrickte so tun, sondern der Kontrast zu anders tuenden Blankbäckern und Rutenmonteuren.
Dass einige Fabriken sowas durchziehen und damit gut Geld verdienen können, dass höhere Qualität eben doch zählt und wirtschaftlich sein kann.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ne , mich wundert nicht so sehr, dass Japaner und ähnlich gestrickte so tun, sondern der Kontrast zu anders tuenden Blankbäckern und Rutenmonteuren.
> Dass einige Fabriken sowas durchziehen und damit gut Geld verdienen können, dass höhere Qualität eben doch zählt und wirtschaftlich sein kann.



Ich denke der Einkäufer hat eben de größten Einfluss und bestimmt so mit. Mehr Kontrolle, mehr Aufwand, mehr Kosten. Das Zahlst aber am Ende auch immer der Endverbraucher.

Schade wird es nur, wenn Qualitätsblanks eben von der Stangen kommen, ohne Liebe, aber der Preis sich nicht unterscheidet. Nur ist das auch immer ein Prozess den auch Firmen über Jahre für sich Entwickeln, auch mit Herstellern im Sinne der Optimierung.Teils wirst du hinters Licht geführt, bei günstigen Produkten wird eben nur auf Menge gekauft. Teils will man eine Zielgruppe befriedigen, die auf Langlebigkeit besteht.

Nur, wer wäre denn Bereit das Geld auszugeben, genau hier scheitert es doch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Freiwillig lassen die alle kaum irgendwelche echten Informationen raus und erstellen ein Glamour-Werbebild für erhoffte Höchstpreise (Katalogpreise).

Wenn wir uns nicht in großer Breite darüber (im Forum hier) austauschen würden, Informationen und Erfahrungen und evtl. echte Bewährungswerte weitertragen würden, wären wir dem vollkommen ohnmächtig ausgeliefert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Freiwillig lassen die alle kaum irgendwelche echten Informationen raus und erstellen ein Glamour-Werbebild für erhoffte Höchstpreise (Katalogpreise).
> 
> Wenn wir uns nicht in großer Breite darüber (im Forum hier) austauschen würden, Informationen und Erfahrungen und evtl. echte Bewährungswerte weitertragen würden, wären wir dem vollkommen ohnmächtig ausgeliefert.



Je nach dem, ich komme aus dem Handel, die Interessen des Herstellers und Einkäufers müssen erstmal passen, dann geht das ganze in den Handel und hier wirds dann eben spannend.

Die Marke ist daneben auch strategisch entscheidend, du kannst erwarten das gewisse Brands sich Fehler nicht erlauben dürfen und meist findet man einen gewissen Standard auch wieder.

Nur, wer hat denn jetzt wirklich mal bei einem Preis von 20 Euro - 500 Euro jetzt wirklich mal Schrott erwischt ? (Keine Sonntagsproduktion )

Was Blanks angeht leben wir in einer guten Zeit, ich war die letzten Jahre mit einer Ausnahme immer recht gesegnet, in Preislagen bis Maximal 160 Euros ohne Fehl und Tadel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

Schrott hatte ich als Vielkäufer schon öfters, inzwischen bin ich da bei online-shopping schnell in etwa 15min mit durch, Vergleichrute daneben wirkt wunder, und das "Produkt" ist wieder im Paket und die Retoure angemailt ...

Beim Händler schüttel ich das vorher schon raus, da kommt nur gefälliges mit.

Testpunkte und Ausschlußkriterium sind immer: 
- Qualitativ mangelhafter Aufbau
- Schwabbelware weit jenseits der WG-Angaben und meinen Vorstellungen
- Salzstangenware im Blank, gefühlt mit Kohlefaser-knistern

Im Gesamten hast Du aber recht, die Blanks und Ruten sind schon meist sehr gut, vieles wird auch immer wieder reproduziert und so hat sich über die Jahre auch ein gewisser Standard entwickelt.
Die negativsten Erlebnisse hat man innerhalb der Menge der Extrem-Sonderposten (ebay, Sonderposten von Gerlinger,Stollenwerk u.a.) oder extremen Neuheiten. Aber auch extreme Schätze können dort gefunden werden, weil z.B. nur der Griff vollkommen daneben ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schrott hatte ich als Vielkäufer schon öfters, inzwischen bin ich da bei online-shopping schnell in etwa 15min mit durch, Vergleichrute daneben wirkt wunder, und das "Produkt" ist wieder im Paket und die Retoure angemailt ...
> 
> Beim Händler schüttel ich das vorher schon raus, da kommt nur gefälliges mit.
> 
> ...



Beim Versand ist der offensichtliche Mangel ja von Natur aus nur Greifbar, wenn ausgeliefert, hier ist die Lage aber Eindeutig und Retouren sind meist kein Thema.

Bei reduzierten Posten als solches muss bei Mängeln ja auch drauf hingewiesen werden, sonst sofort Geld zurück. Aber ich denke wir können uns einigen, das wir innerhalb einer goldenen Zeit der Blanks leben.

Wenn ich sehe, welche Qualität die Feederruten von Browning schon mit sich bringen, die noch moderat im Preis sind gegenüber mancher Konkurrenz dann weiß nicht mal welche Steigerung mich erwarten soll bei mehr Preis.

Das Gewicht reduziert sich meist, optisch wirds besser, das sind für mich aber keine Hard-Facts. Wenn ich die Rute nicht 4 Stunden in der Hand halten muss, wie beim Spinnfischen, ist Gewicht für mich sowieso zweitrangig. Diese Kriterium ist aber meist der Preistreiber.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir haben doch alle was wir wollen. :vik:


----------



## Zander34 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



maesox schrieb:


> SKADAAAAAAL!!!!!!;+ Da wird man langsam überall "vereiert" wenn man nicht aufpasst!!!
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibts mittlerweile auch andere Rutenanbieter die klasse Stecken im Programm haben!!!!!
> 
> ...



Leider geht in Deutschland alles solangsam den Bach runter ... vor allem Made in Germany ...

Welche Alternativen gibt es den ? Wenn ich ne Qualitäts karpfenrute mit Kork und 2,75lbs suche wie die paragon old school ?


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*

@ Zander 34

Hast du auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder plaperst du nur nach was andere Sangen.

Ich habe noch keinen getroffen der zb. mit der Absolut serie unzufrieden war.


----------



## Scholle 0 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Mein Händler warnt vor Sportex…*



Zander34 schrieb:


> Leider geht in Deutschland alles solangsam den Bach runter ... vor allem Made in Germany ...
> 
> Welche Alternativen gibt es den ? Wenn ich ne Qualitäts karpfenrute mit Kork und 2,75lbs suche wie die paragon old school ?



Jeder wie ihr unterwegs seid, seid ihr selbst daran Schuld, das alles den Bach runter geht.

Alle schauen nur noch, wo sie das was sie suchen noch günstiger bekommen.
Produktionen können wir ohne größere kosten ins Ausland verlagern. 
Nur innerhalb Europas , ist das schon ne Hausnummer, wenn man sieht, das man als Deutscher im Ausland eine fast bis zu doppelt so hoher europäischen Förderung erhalten kann als einheimische.


----------

